# Game #47 (2/4): Los Angeles Lakers @ NO/Oklahoma City Hornets



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers (24-22) @ NO/Oklahoma City Hornets (23-22)



Date: Saturday, February 4th
Time: 5:00 pm

Starters
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><script language="javascript">playerName ("Smush Parker", "Parker");</script>S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top"><script language="javascript">playerName ("Devean George", "George");</script>D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td><td align="center" valign="top">C. Mihm</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *6.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *5.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *10.6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.8*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.341*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.2*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">C. Paul</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Snyder</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. Mason</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. West</td><td align="center" valign="top">P. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *16.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *10.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *17*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *9.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *7.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7.7*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *2.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.426*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *0.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
Reserves​ <table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. Green</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.0*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.1*</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Claxton</td><td align="center" valign="top"><script language="javascript">playerName ("J.R. Smith", "Smith");</script>J. Smith</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Williams</td><td align="center" valign="top"><script language="javascript">playerName ("Rasual Butler", "Butler");</script>R. Butler</td><td align="center" valign="top">J. Vroman</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *12.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.7*</td></tr></tbody></table>


<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
 </td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td> 
</td> <td align="left"> 
</td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>37</td> <td>10</td> <td>.787</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>21-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-2</nobr></td> <td>94.3</td> <td>87.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.7</td><td><nobr>Won 6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>30</td> <td>16</td> <td>.652</td> <td>6 ½</td> <td><nobr>16-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-3</nobr></td> <td>106.6</td> <td>100.7</td> <td class="greenfont">+5.9</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>25</td> <td>23</td> <td>.521</td> <td>12 ½</td> <td><nobr>15-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-3</nobr></td> <td>99.4</td> <td>99.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.5</td><td><nobr>Lost 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>36</td> <td>10</td> <td>.783</td> <td>½</td> <td><nobr>17-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> <td>99.5</td> <td>93.4</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.1</td><td><nobr>Won 10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>27</td> <td>17</td> <td>.614</td> <td>8 ½</td> <td><nobr>16-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-4</nobr></td> <td>97.9</td> <td>95.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.9</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>26</td> <td>19</td> <td>.578</td> <td>10</td> <td><nobr>15-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-6</nobr></td> <td>89.9</td> <td>87.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+3.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>*24*</td> <td>*22*</td> <td>*.522*</td> <td>*12 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*12-8*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*12-14*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*10-14*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-4*</nobr></td> <td>*98.7*</td> <td>*97.1*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.7*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 2*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-5*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">8</td> <td align="left">*NO/Oklahoma City*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>*23*</td> <td>*22*</td> <td>*.511*</td> <td>*13*</td> <td><nobr>*14-8*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*9-14*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*14-12*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-6*</nobr></td> <td>*91.6*</td> <td>*92.8*</td> <td class="redfont">*-1.3*</td><td><nobr>*Won 3*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*7-3*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>23</td> <td>24</td> <td>.489</td> <td>14</td> <td><nobr>12-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-4</nobr></td> <td>89.9</td> <td>92.6</td> <td class="redfont">-2.7</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>21</td> <td>24</td> <td>.467</td> <td>15</td> <td><nobr>14-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-4</nobr></td> <td>91.1</td> <td>91.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>20</td> <td>25</td> <td>.444</td> <td>16</td> <td><nobr>12-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-8</nobr></td> <td>99.0</td> <td>99.7</td> <td class="redfont">-0.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>
 http://www.nba.com/games/20060204/LALNOK/preview.html












> OKLAHOMA CITY (Ticker) -- The Los Angeles Lakers have struggled on their seven-game road trip and not even Kobe Bryant has all the answers.
> 
> The league's leading scorer, Bryant tries to lead the the Lakers to just their second win in five games Saturday when they visit the New Orleans Hornets in their first encounter of the season.
> 
> ...


*

Upcoming Games:*​ 
February 7th - @







- NBATV
February 8th - @







- KCAL
February 11th - vs.







- FSN
February 13th - vs.







- FSN
February 15th - vs.







- FSN
​


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Brian34Cook is going to be taking a break so we will be without his game threads indefinitely.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Not bad LF. Looks good.

I think we all know that this is a must win game. Chris Paul is going to destroy us and Ok. City is actually a somewhat hostile environment. Since we always play down to competition and worse, this is a game that we will lose if we don't show up. The Hornets can embarass us much worse than the Bobcats did.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

It could get ugly with Smush having to gaurd Paul and Claxton, and the Lakers can't afford to only be 1 game over .500 with 3 tough teams coming up.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Laker Freak said:


> Brian34Cook is going to be taking a break so we will be without his game threads indefinitely.


did he check himself into a clinic or something?!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

"Durr, um, afrguh, me like shoot ball"



He looks so retarded. 


hahahah


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

This is a must win for the Lakers, after loosing to an extremely unconfident Charlotte team. It's starting to get tight for playoff spots and the Hornets are the #8 seed.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

This is a must win for the Lakers. We need to let the Hornets know they are not going to pass us in the playoff standings. If the Lakers lose this game, this will be the saddest stretch of basketball for the team this year.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Oh no now Mihm will not play!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Sucks that both LO and Mihm wont play...

We had Sasha, Cook starting instead of those 2....

Kwame
Cook
Sasha
Kobe
Parker...


Wow lol... good luck Kobe


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This crowd is one of the loudest I have seen this season. Hornets lead 15-11.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes! Bynum will play alot this game i bet.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe already has 12 points and Cook has hit both of his shots.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

This is one of the games where I dont care if Kobe takes 50 shots and gets 0 assists as long as we get the win... Lamar and Mihm are not there... whose gonna help him?? I hope he blows up and scores like 80 again heh


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I don't mind that Kobe is taking a lot of shots but he needs to stop shooting so many 3's.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Walton comes in for about 20 seconds and turns it over.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Uh oh Kobe 19 pts in the first... but we're losing


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

After 1, 

Lakers 26
Hornets 29

Kobe with 19 
Cook with 4 and 4.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

What channel are you watching it on?
I am following it on ESPN.... I am from Canada but have satellite so usually watch it on NBALP or KTLA... or the other teams local channels... this time, nothing... every single other game except this one!!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bynum is in already!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Here the game is on KCAL 9.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe gets a rest and the Hornets go on an 11-2 run.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Man, I get KTLA but not KCAL... sux, every game is on KCAL. But they are really struggling.... we need Kobe back in


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

1 quick steals and the lead is down to 1.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kwame gives and and 1 to Mason and then Lakers turn it over.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WTF is going on with the officiating? This has been some of the worst I've ever seen.

Kobe is getting blatantly hacked and slapped every trip down the floor and no fouls are being called. The last one was just ridiculous. They slapped him and Brown nailed him when he went into the paint, and they called a ****ing traveling.

This is just stupid.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lead back to double digits and Kwame is reminding me of Shaq the way he is just camping out under the basket and not moving. The only difference is people actually feared Shaq's presence.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Things are about to get really ugly for us. Hang in there Lakers fans. Bynum only needs to play when Kobe is in.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kwame makes 2 free throws and the lead is 14.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe with a long 3 out of bounds and the score is 46-58.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakers 46
Hornets 58​ 
<!-- END STANDARD GAME HEADER --> 
​ 
<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#542582">*LOS ANGELES LAKERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kobe Bryant, SG</td><td>20</td><td>9-17</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>22</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Smush Parker, PG</td><td>16</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Cook, PF</td><td>13</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sasha Vujacic, G</td><td>16</td><td>2-6</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kwame Brown, FC</td><td>17</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">4</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luke Walton, SF</td><td>8</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andrew Bynum, C</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Devean George, SF</td><td>14</td><td>4-8</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*18-44*</td><td>*8-17*</td><td>*2-5*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*20*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*46*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*47.1%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 6 (0)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#0093b1">*NO/OKLAHOMA CITY HORNETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kirk Snyder, SG</td><td>13</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Paul, PG</td><td>17</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Desmond Mason, GF</td><td>15</td><td>6-9</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David West, PF</td><td>17</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">P.J. Brown, FC</td><td>17</td><td>4-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Speedy Claxton, PG</td><td>15</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasual Butler, SF</td><td>1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jackson Vroman, FC</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Aaron Williams, FC</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*23-38*</td><td>*1-1*</td><td>*11-11*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*22*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*58*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*100.0%*</td><td>*10000.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 7 (9)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Just to let you know on the game info, today is Saturday not Friday. =p

Got confused for a second there heh.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Lakers suck! Go Lakers!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Oh god....


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Wish I could watch this game on tv, but unfortunatley not being televised in my area. Someone give me the 411 on this game please.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

C Paul owned us


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

CPaul - 19-12-7
Kobe - 31-5-5-5 (fouls)

and 1 tech for Kobe... Mihm & Odom are not playing... 

Cook - 13-7
DGeorge - 12 pts

We needed Smush to step up today he didnt do ****!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Oh **** Synder just pulled a Vince Carter over Von Wafer. I got to see that again.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow...


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I didn't know Snyder had those kinds of hops. Vaketon got worked on that one.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This is turning into a blow out and Desmond Mason's shooting coach needs to be shot.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Like A Breath said:


> I didn't know Snyder had those kinds of hops. Vaketon got worked on that one.


i dont kno bout u guys, but im definitely watching the highlights over and over and over and over again. i think that dunk ended wafer's stint as an nba player


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

well, thanks for the dissapointing updates guys!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

i guess i'll go ahead and add a loss to the signature then?


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

Wafer- first you get dunked on, then you get stuffed. Good job


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> well, thanks for the dissapointing updates guys!



You should be thankful for the lack of updates actually. Or if you're REALLY desperate, just go to yahoo nba....


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

ieatbabies said:


> Wafer- first you get dunked on, then you get stuffed. Good job


By the same guy too. :rofl:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

ieatbabies said:


> You should be thankful for the lack of updates actually. Or if you're REALLY desperate, just go to yahoo nba....


 I wasn't raggin on the updates, just saying that the news in the updates was dissapointing.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Man, now I really wanna see a clip of that dunk... havent seen it yet..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Devean got hit in the thigh and is limping off the floor.


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh whoops.

Anyways... so will george be added to the il now?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe step back jumper 10 point game.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

KobeBryant08 said:


> i guess i'll go ahead and add a loss to the signature then?


Not yet, I have faith in Kobe and the Lakers.... well no not the Lakers, just Kobe.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Steez said:


> Not yet, I have faith in Kobe and the Lakers.... well no not the Lakers, just Kobe.


Well thats too bad my friend, cuz were gonna lose anyway. We have now become the biggest collection of SUCK i have ever seen. rediculous


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

Now you can mark it


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA Did you see that old elderly woman try to imitate their birdman finger symbol


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

After losing to the Bobcats what can suprise us?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Points is the paint:

Hornets 50
Lakers 18

Butler hits a 3 with 7 seconds left in the game.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Damn that's embarassing. With that big of a diff im shocked we were that close.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

We also just got passed in the standings and are now the 8th seed.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm sorry by Brown is a totally useless pile of ****. I mean, how can you not even rotate ever in the paint after a pass off. I counted 5 times alone in the fourth quarter that he watched a rebound within his reach go to someone else. The guy doesn't even jump for rebounds? How is it a 18 year old kid that plays a couple minutes a game knows enough to try and rebound, but some ***** getting paid over three times as much can't figure it out? The sad part is this was one of his good games? Jesus, man did you guys catch worthy break down Brown? He might as well had said Brown is a retard that should go to the D-leauge. Cause time after time the guy misses easy put backs, rebounds, and defensive stops. He is pathetic. He will never amount to more than this. I keep hearing people say give him until half the season, half the season is here and he looks worse than when the season started which is saying a lot cause he always looked terrible...

At least Butler could have made a couple of baskets for us when we needed someone else scoring and Odom went into his cave. Caron wasn't intimidated by playing with Kobe, and they played well. Especally when Odom was out, and Caron took on the role of second option. But now we got Brown.. Thank god, I mean if we had Caron still he might actually be productive and that would go completely againsts Mitch's plan.

I understand this a rebuilding year, but it makes me more and more worried when I think these are the type of players Mitch picks. I mean, it seems like obvous choices he is scared to move on.. IE Baron Davis and Ron Artest.. But he is all for going after horrible players like Brown and giving up our only decent trade bait in the process. I hope by the time the 2007 plan rolls around he isnt the one pulling the triggers on the deals.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I have to say that I was really impressed with Kobe's demeaner this game, Throughout the entire game, especialy in _THAT_ third quarter, Kobe comtinued to stay in the offense set. The Kobe I knew would have jacked up shots like crazy and then would have been the main reason for the loss. But no, even after technical fouls, Kobe stayed and scored with in the offense and allowed his teamates to get involved. It could be posibble that Kobe is trying to send a quiet message about his team in general. There was a lot of open shots that missed when it was needed even during good ball movement like in the Fourth quarter. They literally gave up on Defense (Smush, Kwame ever noe and then) on some plays too so I'm pretty sure that Kobe gave his team the evil glare in the Locker room.

Kobe did try to score late in the fourth as usaul but the Hornets liitle guards played excelent coverage on him.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Someone please post Von Wafer's horrible incident.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Someone please post Von Wafer's horrible incident.


Why don't we just close the thread......


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I hope by the time the 2007 plan rolls around he isnt the one pulling the triggers on the deals.


You know, im starting to think that 2007 plan is pure bull****, especially with Mitch at the helm. This is absolutely embarassing. Phil told us all "See us in January" well guess what Philly, its February, and this team SUCKS HARD, like a whore. Why does this team make the same mistakes over and over.

Whatever. Go Lakers. Im still cheering, but god, gimme SOMETHING to cheer about.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

City_Dawg said:


> You know, im starting to think that 2007 plan is pure bull****, especially with Mitch at the helm. This is absolutely embarassing. Phil told us all "See us in January" well guess what Philly, its February, and this team SUCKS HARD, like a whore. Why does this team make the same mistakes over and over.
> 
> Whatever. Go Lakers. Im still cheering, but god, gimme SOMETHING to cheer about.


this lakers team is really bad..there isnt much to cheer about when u lose to the bobcats and hornets in back to back games


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The One said:


> I have to say that I was really impressed with Kobe's demeaner this game, Throughout the entire game, especialy in _THAT_ third quarter, Kobe comtinued to stay in the offense set. The Kobe I knew would have jacked up shots like crazy and then would have been the main reason for the loss. But no, even after technical fouls, Kobe stayed and scored with in the offense and allowed his teamates to get involved. It could be posibble that Kobe is trying to send a quiet message about his team in general. There was a lot of open shots that missed when it was needed even during good ball movement like in the Fourth quarter. They literally gave up on Defense (Smush, Kwame ever noe and then) on some plays too so I'm pretty sure that Kobe gave his team the evil glare in the Locker room.
> 
> Kobe did try to score late in the fourth as usaul but the Hornets liitle guards played excelent coverage on him.


This is why I hate critics of Kobe. So you think he'd be better served to share the ball even when defeat is certain. Rather than go all out trying to score and scrapping the offense trying to get a win. 

I want Kobe shooting 45 times when the other guys aren't doing anything. This crap about passing to guys who can't score or are too timid to try is foolish.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Going into the road trip I really thought we could've went at LEAST 4-3, 5-2, or even 6-1.
But damn, we lost to some really beatable teams and now it looks like we'll end up 2-5.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

#23, i'm not sure who it is for you guys... Von Wafer i assume from the talk of the horrible incident... Von meet Kirk Snyder, as he tea bags you and jumps over your head for a facial Jenna Jameson would be envious of.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> This is why I hate critics of Kobe. So you think he'd be better served to share the ball even when defeat is certain. Rather than go all out trying to score and scrapping the offense trying to get a win.
> 
> I want Kobe shooting 45 times when the other guys aren't doing anything. This crap about passing to guys who can't score or are too timid to try is foolish.



Its true, its like Steve Hartman said on loose cannons, Kobe should shoot as many times as he wants because they lakers dont win unless he normally gets 40 plus points a night. When your team blantantly cant hit open jumpers, or even easy dunks or rebounds like that loser Brown, Kobe should just take all the shots he can because its the only chance this team has at winning.

Everyones thinking "We own dallas", this one even if Odom and Mihm are back is going to be painful. Kobe shoot it all man, screw the scrubs and media.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Sorry, I missed the game (my Bday!) i come back to be dissapointed...Nice Gift stupid Lakers!


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm sorry 2006 Von Wafer.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Everyones thinking "We own dallas", this one even if Odom and Mihm are back is going to be painful. Kobe shoot it all man, screw the scrubs and media.


 
Well technically, "*Kobe* owns Dallas" so i think we still have a good chance to beat them. If not, we finish 1-6 on the road trip.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lmao at Von wafer getting dunked on...haha


----------

